# Engine Harness



## 1969GTOkid (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm working on a 1969 gto, and I need to know how to take the engine harness out to replace it. I took out the screw in the middle of the bulkhead, and also tried taking out the screws for the fuse block, but the bulkhead just didnt want to come out.

Any tips or help would be great!!!

Thanks, Pat


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Pat, you might have the center screw AND a clip ,on the fire wall side. My 67 screws to the firewall with 2 screws, then clips together in the engine compartment.....let me check "the books". Eric:seeya:


----------



## 1969GTOkid (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes!! I got it, thank you Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OK, remember , that grease in the connector is "Di-electric grease" , it keeps things from shorting together when it gets wet....leave it in there!!!:cheers


----------

